# x axsis dc motor



## woofy (Jan 11, 2013)

hi,i have bridgeport clone,adcock and shipley,it has the x axsis 110v dc motor,i am trying to run it thro a rectified 110v ac to dc but ithink the pot i amusing 100k is not slowing down the rpm,the min output voltage 60 v dc,what volts do these motors run down to, rpm and dc volts,and does any one know the gear ratio of the worm drive onto lead screw,
many thanks woofy


----------



## dwdw47 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi: Are you using a full wave bridge or half wave? are you sure the pot is connected correctly the wiper is very important being in the right terminal. 
Also check to make sure the brushes aren't shorted to ground by carbon dust, if its not isolated with a transformer.
Just my two Cents
dwdw47


----------



## woofy (Jan 16, 2013)

dwdw47 said:


> Hi: Are you using a full wave bridge or half wave? are you sure the pot is connected correctly the wiper is very important being in the right terminal.
> Also check to make sure the brushes aren't shorted to ground by carbon dust, if its not isolated with a transformer.
> Just my two Cents
> dwdw47



hi,thanks for that,i have now checked all this out and i am sure full wave rectification,motor was cleaned,and checked,seems ok visually,it may be the pot,but it slows down the motor 1/2 speed,if i use armature as voltage control,but if i use field coils it won,t turn ,just grumbles then trips out ,any ideas!
woofy


----------



## dwdw47 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi: Be it a powered field and not a permanent magnet makes a difference.
 Depending on the motor it could be a continuously powered field or paralleled with the armature. 
Your power source, does it have a 4, 3 or 2 wire output? 

Do you have a multi-meter? At this point it will become very important. If you don't Harbor freight has cheap ones on sale for about $4. 
A test you can do to help is ti short the field wires together REMOVED FROM ANY POWER! now spin the motor does it spin free? 
Next short the armature wires together does it get harder to spin? 
next remove short from field and do the spin test is it easier?

One test you can do is very crude but may help. Get a 3-7 watt night light bulb and put a wire in each plug terminal  (if the light is to dim during the test use a lower voltage lamp), now with the pot removed.
You will have tree wires from the controller where the pot was wired. Being very cautious connect the test lamp to any two of the three wires and watch the brightness of the lamp. There should be a pair that is the brightest, those two will be the ends of the pot and the left over should be the wiper. Without the schematic or the power source in front of us its hard to get you going.
Without a meter you really can't get a good path to the repair.
dwdw47


----------



## dwdw47 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just another idea. Are you using the factory power supply or one you assembled? Some of what you said doesn't add up.
can you post a picture of the power supply or PM it to me?
dwdw47


----------



## woofy (Feb 1, 2013)

dwdw47 said:


> Just another idea. Are you using the factory power supply or one you assembled? Some of what you said doesn't add up.
> can you post a picture of the power supply or PM it to me?
> dwdw47


Hi,Dwdw47, sorry for the delay,you stired some brain cells and i did some of your checking and got the motor working,i reailsed that i wasn,t on full wave,but i found a device made in china that controlled the armature and feild coils, and the motor is controlled thro a pot. and works well,it turned out cheaper than i had hoped,approx $40,thanks for you nudge,i will try to get a bit more info on the control panal,a cheap effective fix for old style x axsis dc motor,
woofy


----------



## dwdw47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Woofy Job well done! Glad you were nudged! LOL.
If you have any questions or ideas I'll give you a hand as well as I can.
don't forget to use a slow-blo fuse or circuit breaker. That may save your power supply or motor if you run the axis to hard or bump into something and stall the motor.
Thanks
dwdw47




woofy said:


> Hi,Dwdw47, sorry for the delay,you stired some brain cells and i did some of your checking and got the motor working,i reailsed that i wasn,t on full wave,but i found a device made in china that controlled the armature and feild coils, and the motor is controlled thro a pot. and works well,it turned out cheaper than i had hoped,approx $40,thanks for you nudge,i will try to get a bit more info on the control panal,a cheap effective fix for old style x axsis dc motor,
> woofy


----------

